# Slicker Brushes



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How many of you use a slicker brush? And if you use one, what do you use it for?

I've heard so many that are opposed to using a slicker, but I couldn't live without one. I use the very tiniest #1 All Systems slicker.

If I have pin mats, I will comb them out, but then will use the the slicker to remove the loosened mat. I also use the slicker on wet ears to separate the hair before I blow the ears dry. I do not use on the outside of the ears. I turn the ear flap over and separte the fringe at the bottom of the ears. Also if I have pretty short trimmed legs, I will use a slicker on the legs after they are dried, to brush the hair upwards to make the legs look fuller.

I never use a slick on the body hair, but will use as described above -- even for show coats.

What about you?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I've always used a slicker brush on his paws but thats about it.

(Slicker brushes work great on pom coats though! )


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a slicker brush that I used to use on my bichon (Lacie)....but I've never used it on my malts.....not sure why....just never seemed like the right tool...???? Maybe I'll try it...but with short hair, it just doesn't seem necessary.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I've used a slicker brush on Chloe's legs, but that's it. I have one that's by Chris Christensen.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I will use a slicker on the tummy, ears, legs and pretty much anywhere I need to (except the face) Even on my show coats, I use it when needed. It doesnt' seem like it breaks hair - it's the mats that are breaking the hair!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use the Chris Christensen for legs/tummies. Often chest area too.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't even own one. I only use a pin brush, boar bristle brush, or comb on my dogs.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I use what Michele uses. Slicker brushes can stretch the hair causing damage and more matting. It was meant for undercoat or removing shedded hair. Just sayin...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Cosy said:


> I use what Michele uses. Slicker brushes can stretch the hair causing damage and more matting. It was meant for undercoat or removing shedded hair. Just sayin...


 Gentle use of a slicker brush is not going to stretch the coat, is it?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I use them on my cocker for her undercoat,our German Shepherd undercoat and our cat. I used them some on the Malts but I use the Madan and a comb.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I would never use a slick to "brush" a fluff in coat, but I do use it as described and I've keep dogs in show coat with the best of them, imho. And I don't believe that it "stretches" the coat, but in inexperienced hands, it can/will damage a show coat.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lynn, I use a slicker brush. I'm not sure of the brand but it is a small one. I use mine to remove tough mats. It works well and takes out only the mat and very little of the surrounding hair.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have the Chris Christensen slicker. I keep Lady in a puppy cut so it works for me on feet and legs.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Here I go with another silly question...what is the difference between a pin brush and a slicker brush? I use a tiny pin brush on Rocky and a Madden pin brush. I also use a comb.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I will use a slicker on the tummy, ears, legs and pretty much anywhere I need to (except the face) Even on my show coats, I use it when needed. It doesnt' seem like it breaks hair - it's the mats that are breaking the hair!


Ditto ... except I don't use it on ears. I get mine from Petedge and like it very much. Here's a link to it: PetEdge: Millers Forge Designer Series Soft Slicker Pet Grooming Brushes

My first show dog had a lot of coat (that helped hide my mistakes) but it was fine so would break easily. I never used a slicker on him, just a brush and comb. I still broke hair. Then a friend/handler with expertise in coated dogs told me it doesn't matter what you use, you are going to break hair unless you lighten your touch. I didn't realize until she said that just how heavy my touch was and that it was my touch causing hair to break. While I think that certain products and tools work better than others I think a clean coat and a light touch go a long way toward keeping a lovely coat.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I would never use a slick to "brush" a fluff in coat, but I do use it as described and I've keep dogs in show coat with the best of them, imho. And I don't believe that it "stretches" the coat, but in inexperienced hands, it can/will damage a show coat.


I don't think it stretches it either. But if I have a show coat with those little pin mats, I will lightly run the slicker through the coat to make sure I got all those out, rather than a comb. IMO, that is not going to ruin a coat and I don't plan on changing it. I should add though that the coats I use it on are decent coats in decent condition coats - not fragile with really damaged ends. I typically do this before I bathe. I think the key word is _gently_ though. If you start tugging any brush through your dogs coat, you're going to break coat and possibly hurt the dog.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I don't think it stretches it either. But if I have a show coat with those little pin mats, I will lightly run the slicker through the coat to make sure I got all those out, rather than a comb. IMO, that is not going to ruin a coat and I don't plan on changing it. I should add though that the coats I use it on are decent coats in decent condition coats - not fragile with really damaged ends. I typically do this before I bathe. I think the key word is _gently_ though. If you start tugging any brush through your dogs coat, you're going to break coat and possibly hurt the dog.


Stacy -- you and I are on the same page. 

Mary -- what you said is sooooooooooooo true. When I started showing Lhasas, I too had a very "heavy hand" when grooming and ruined the coat on my first show dog. He had a very fragile coat anyway, and my approach didn't help at all. So I totally agree with what you said.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Please tell me if this little one is a slicker brush or pin brush. The other one is a Madden pin brush. The little one I bought when Rocky was a baby. Should I be using it on him everywhere? He seems to like it more than the Madden brush. thank you!

guess it would help if I linked the pictures, gosh....what's wrong with me...next post, sorry.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OK, these are the brushes I have...the little one I got for Rocky when he was a baby. I got the madden one when he got older, but he still prefers the little one. Is the smaller one a slicker brush or a pin brush? I've been using it all over his body and just want to know if it's ok to use all over. thank you!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> OK, these are the brushes I have...the little one I got for Rocky when he was a baby. I got the madden one when he got older, but he still prefers the little one. Is the smaller one a slicker brush or a pin brush? I've been using it all over his body and just want to know if it's ok to use all over. thank you!


That looks like a pin brush 'shaped' like a slicker- and not a comfortable one because of the little balls on the end. 

But if it's working for you, keep using it! Honestly, on a pet, I wouldn't worry to much about broken coat, esp when they are in a puppy cut. I would try it on your hair though and if it pulls the hair, that is what it is in doing to Rocky. I use the Madan for my own hair so I know it doesn't pull!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- I just sent you and email with links to everything. You're see the slicker brush in one of the links. 

And I never use a pin brush with balls on the end for coates breeds. 

(Stacy -- I use a #1 All Systems Brush on my own hair -- if I had an extra Madan, I would use it. LOL)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Gentle use of a slicker brush is not going to stretch the coat, is it?


Stacy, those sharp little pins can split hairs and cause stretching and breaking. I really don't think it matters whether you use it with a heavy hand or not. That's been my experience and that of others. If you use it in areas that mat, like underarms (legs) I'm sure it will cut the mats right out, but it will also cause more mats because the hair is split and/or damaged by the cutting/splitting of the sharp little bristles.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Stacy, those sharp little pins can split hairs and cause stretching and breaking. I really don't think it matters whether you use it with a heavy hand or not. That's been my experience and that of others. If you use it in areas that mat, like underarms (legs) I'm sure it will cut the mats right out, but it will also cause more mats because the hair is split and/or damaged by the cutting/splitting of the sharp little bristles.


We can agree to disagree :thumbsup: Not a big deal. I don't use a really sharp or stiff slicker. And those underarm mats, I just cut out, I don't even try to demat. 

You know what really ruins a coat though? A dog chewing and rubbing the face and head hair, whether it's wrapped and banded or just left free. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## sunnycleveland (Apr 3, 2010)

I am by no means an expert but I do not use slicker (or pin brush not sure what the proper name is either) - here's why: I find those pins are too sharp for the dog's skin. 
When I first got Fiona I knew she needed daily brushing but I had no idea what tools I need so I went to Pet Supplies and they told me to use the slicker brush, its on a smaller side with thin/small pins. Fiona hated it from day one - she'd tug her tail and back away just from seeing it. I try to be very, very gentle but those pins are just too sharp - now every comb or brush I buy I test by gently "brushing" the inside of my wrist - if it seems sharp or scratchy on my skin I dont buy it. I bought a Madan brush (thank you all for suggesting) and a small metallic comb and what a difference! Fiona tolerates it just fine, we still have a lot of wiggling but she doesnt seem as discomforted as she used to. 

The question I have is how do you keep the static away? Every brush stroke seems to be very very staticky... Perhaps a spray on conditioner? I'm worried about her chewing on her paws for example (happens occationally) and consuming the conditioner..


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm probably using it wrong but Bailey HATES the slicker brush!! All the groomers I talked to when I first got Bailey told me I would need a slicker brush for his poodle hair but he has hated it from day one. I felt like it was hurting him  Since I started using Madan brushes he tolerates grooming a lot more. Makes it much easier on me!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I use the Madden and a small CC comb on Delilah. I do have a slicker that I have used a few times, but she hates it, so I try not to use it. 

@ Sunny- I have been using a very small dab of alberto VO5 hair dressing on Delilah to help control static. We have gas heat, so our air inside is very dry when the heat is on. It has helped a lot!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

*? about using clippers*

I've read thru many posts and have a handle on blade size, and best to clip 'with' the direction of coat as opposed to 'against' as it will be shorter. My question is: Mine are in short cuts ( but have been all sissored).I'm tempted to try the clippers.... BUT!.... do I brush to flatten the coat then clip OR is it better to 'fluff it upward a bit then clip in the direction?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I always clip after blow drying. My dogs are as fluffy as they'll get after blow drying.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Like Jackie said, clipping a clean freshly dried dog is best. 

I have a doggieman slicker. I like it. I have another but like the doggieman better. I don't use it often. But when faced with a problem matt, I will change tools frequently to see which works best with whatever I am trying to get out. I will use my wooden pin brush, my regular pin brush, my rat tail combs, aluminum combs, whatever will help me get to it best and frankly I find different types of matts require different approaches.


----------

